# [Community-Bundestagswahl] Quartal 2 2011



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

Wie immer im letzten Monat des Quartals:

Welche Partei hättet ihr dieses Quartal gewählt?


Übersicht der letzten Jahre (bis Q310 Durschnittswerte aus i.d.R. 3 Wahlen pro Quartal):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

Ich mag die "Dagegen" Partei immer noch. 
Besser als jeden Mist mit Kopfnicken durch zuwinken.


Edit:
Könntest du für die Union mal einen schwarzen Balken einbauen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

Ich kann die Farben nicht ändern und es gibt keinen schwarzen Balken - deswegen steht hier seit 2,5 Jahren nur die CSU zur Wahl


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2011)

Aber der Strich für die Wahlbeteiligung ist auch in schwarz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2011)

Ach du meinst im Diagram?
Da könnte ich schwarz nehmen, aber dann hätte ich im Diagram eine andere Farbe, als in der Umfrage 
Außerdem müsste ich dann umgekehrt den Wahlbeteiligungsstrich in Blau ausführen, wodurch er sich weniger gut abheben würde.

P.S.: Warum sitzen die Grünen bei dem Wetter eigentlich alle vorm Rechner, während die Netzpiraten offensichtlich die Natur genießen?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2011)

[x] _Piratenpartei_ 

Wie immer halt  

Obwohl ich die Sache mit dem Atomausstieg ne gute Sache finde. Einziges Manko was mir daran nicht passt: "Muss es immer erst knallen oder eskalieren das sich was ändert?" Manchmal sollten die Politiker das Ding zwischen ihren Schultern auch benutzen. (Nein, nicht den Hals. )


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Umfrage im Eimer ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juni 2011)

Ist so wie in Realität die Beteiligung läßt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2011)

Die Beteiligung ist eine Sache - die z.T. sehr hohen Werte, trotz niedriger Beteiligung eine andere. Die Grünen mag man sich ja noch erklären können, aber wir hatten seit getrennter Führung der Piratenpartei erst ein einziges Mal 7 "sonstige" (Sept10), und das bei 53 Stimmen insgesamt.
Seit Beginn dieser Wahl hat eine mit Permaban belegte Person, die sich höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon verfälschend an der Abstimmung zur Atomenergiedebatte beteiligt hat, sieben weitere Zweitaccounts erstellt - Manipulation dieser Wahl nicht ausgeschlossen.

Wäre jemand mit einem Neustart als offene Wahl einverstanden? (insbeonsdere die 19+ Personen, die hier nicht posten?)
Das beeinflusst zwar auch die Stimmenabgabe, aber ggf. nicht so stark. Ansonsten müssen wir die Wahl deutlich nach hinten verschieben, bis besagte Person die Lust verliert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Das meine ich nicht, ich denke, ruyven weiß, was ich meine.

Mein Tipp:
Lösch den Thread, mach es neu, aber öffentlich kannst du vergessen.
politische Wahlen müssen anonym bleiben, sonst gefährdest du den demokratischen Zusammenhalt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2011)

schneller


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Juni 2011)

[x] _Union_ 

Gibt ja noch welche die da mit machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

ich bin definitiv gegen eine öffentliche Umfrage, egal wer da so reinspamt.


----------



## Sieben (9. Juni 2011)

[X] _Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen

Hab bisher in meinem Leben schon SPD/B90G/Linke gewählt und mittlerweile habe ich erkannt, dass keine Partei meine Stimme verdient  CDU/FDP würde ich auch so nicht wählen.

Gruß
_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ich bin definitiv gegen eine öffentliche Umfrage, egal wer da so reinspamt.


 
Dann müssen wir hoffen, dass noch genug andere Leute abstimmen, so dass der Spammer nicht ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Tja, da sind eben die Moderatoren gefragt, die Mehrfachaccounts entdecken müssen, ehe sie Schaden anrichten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2011)

Sorry, aber wir können nicht 24/7 jeden neu erstellen Account innerhalb von den 2 Minuten, die man zum abstimmen brauchen würde, auf etwaige Doppelungen untersuchen. Je nach dem, wie der Server lagged, würde ich fürs Sperren selbst schon länger brauchen.

Jetzt aber mal zurück zur Politik.


----------



## Icejester (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, da sind eben die Moderatoren gefragt, die Mehrfachaccounts entdecken müssen, ehe sie Schaden anrichten.


 
Wie soll das denn gehen?

Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen eine offene Abstimmung, aber im Lichte der Wortmeldungen, die sich im Einklang mit dem allgemeinen Wahlgeheimnis für eine "verdeckte" Abstimmung aussprechen, glaube ich, daß sowas wenig zweckmäßig wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen?



Ach, ruyven schlossert da schon was. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen eine offene Abstimmung


 
Die meisten hier im Forum werden dir da zustimmen. Aber "Wählen" bedeutet ja auch, dass man seine Wahl nur mit sich selbst ausmacht und sie nicht mit anderen teilen will. Nicht alle wollen erklären, warum sie gerade diese Partei gewählt hat.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich bei einer Wahl nicht mehr in meiner Kabine reingehen darf, sondern direkt im Raum, wo alle sind ein Kreuz an der Tafel machen soll, sehe ich meine die Entscheidung im Bereich der politischen Ausrichtung eines Landes gefährdet.
Am Ende steht dann einer mit einem Knüppel hinter hier und dirigiert meinen Arm, dass ich auch ja das richtige ankreuze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen?
> 
> Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen eine offene Abstimmung, aber im Lichte der Wortmeldungen, die sich im Einklang mit dem allgemeinen Wahlgeheimnis für eine "verdeckte" Abstimmung aussprechen, glaube ich, daß sowas wenig zweckmäßig wäre.


 
/sign
Es wäre ne Notlösung gewesen, aber wenn schon 1/8 derjenigen, die sich hier äußern (und somit besonders offen mit ihrer politischen Einstellung umgehen), dagegen sind, dann macht es keinen Sinn. Da müsste man von mindestens 20, eher 30+% beeinflussten Wahlverhaltens ausgehen.


----------



## jobo (10. Juni 2011)

Warum gibtg es so viele Stimmen bei Sonstige??? 
Welche größere Partei fehlt denn?


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juni 2011)

Es gibt durchaus welche die wählen NPD oder andere kleinere Parteien, weil die großen Volksparteien in deren Augen nichts taugen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2011)

Die Frage ist nur, warum sich deren Zahl dieses Quartal ~vervierfacht hat - und warum niemand verrät, welche Partei er da denn wählt. (umgekehrt haben die Piraten ungewöhnlich wenig. Hab ich da was verpasst?)


----------



## Sieben (10. Juni 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus welche die wählen NPD oder andere kleinere Parteien, weil die großen Volksparteien in deren Augen nichts taugen.


 
Naja, dafür steht ja die Piratenpartei direkt zur Auswahl. Hoffe mal, dass die "Sonstigen" eher sowas wie die Biertrinker-Partei ist und nicht die NPD  Obwohl ich auch sowas wie die APD (Autofahrerpartei Deutschland) für ziemlich "krank" finde. Parkplätze und Panzer für alle!!! (gabs mal bei Oliver Kalkofe  )

Es gibt ja auch Leute, die einfach ihre Stimme einer Partei geben ohne zu wissen, was in deren Programm steht, nur weil Familie, Verwandte oder Freunde diese Partei wählen.

Ob man nun mitteilt, wen man gewählt hat, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ist ja in der Realität nicht anders


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, warum sich deren Zahl dieses Quartal ~vervierfacht hat - und warum niemand verrät, welche Partei er da denn wählt. (umgekehrt haben die Piraten ungewöhnlich wenig. Hab ich da was verpasst?)


 
Du musst halt die NPD bei der nächsten Wahl aus "sonstige" ausklammern und direkt anbieten (braune Farbe gibts bestimmt ), dann kann man direkt sehen, was ist, oder auch nicht, wenn keiner drauf anspringt.


----------



## Sieben (10. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... (umgekehrt haben die Piraten ungewöhnlich wenig. Hab ich da was verpasst?)



Ich finde die Piratenpartei ist mit den Grünen noch echt stark vertreten. Nur weil Sonstige 32% haben, heißt es ja nicht, dass alles auf eine Partei hinausziehlt. Der Vorschlag von quantenslipstream ist nicht so verkehrt, aber ich denke die NPD würde keine einzige Stimme bekommen (ich will hier niemanden irgendetwas unterstellen). "Sonstige" müsste man eventuell durch 5 teilen, dann bekommt man schon ein besseres Bild und die B90/PP haben einen gewaltigen Vorsprung.

Edit: Zudem laufen die Wahlen noch 20 Tage. Manche warten entweder noch und schauen, wie sich die Statistik entwickelt oder Andere lesen noch die Programme der Parteien. Wär ja blöd, wenn man seine Stimme abgibt (mit einem so großen Zeitfenster wie hier) und dann macht die gewählte Partei einen Riesenmist und man kann seine Stimme nicht mehr zurücknehmen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und warum niemand verrät, welche Partei er da denn wählt.



Warum sollte man das tun? 

Aber wenn du es wissen willst ich wähl immer Die Linke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2011)

Nuja - warum nimmt man einem Quickpoll teil, wenn nicht um seine Meinung zum Ausdruck zu bringen?
Und "Sonstige" ist in der Hinsicht doch eher unbefriedigend. In der Vergangenheit haben sich NPD-Sympathisanten zumindest für eine namentliche Nennung eingesetzt und MLPD-Wähler haben offen Flagge gezeigt. Muss man natürlich nicht machen - aber wo man bislang bei 0-2 von 4 "Sonstiges" wusste, was Sache ist, sind es diesmal 0-2 von 14.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst halt die NPD bei der nächsten Wahl aus "sonstige" ausklammern und direkt anbieten (braune Farbe gibts bestimmt ), dann kann man direkt sehen, was ist, oder auch nicht, wenn keiner drauf anspringt.



Es gibt keine weiteren Farben für Quickpolls (sonst hätte "Sonstige" auch nicht die gleiche, wie die SPD) und ich werde nicht wegen einem merkwürdigen Umfrageergebniss anfangen, Parteien durchzuprobieren, an denen niemand Interesse äußert.




Sieben schrieb:


> Ich finde die Piratenpartei ist mit den Grünen noch echt stark vertreten. Nur weil Sonstige 32% haben, heißt es ja nicht, dass alles auf eine Partei hinausziehlt. Der Vorschlag von quantenslipstream ist nicht so verkehrt, aber ich denke die NPD würde keine einzige Stimme bekommen (ich will hier niemanden irgendetwas unterstellen). "Sonstige" müsste man eventuell durch 5 teilen, dann bekommt man schon ein besseres Bild und die B90/PP haben einen gewaltigen Vorsprung.



Und was bringt einem das dann?
Es bleibt trotzdem der Fakt bestehen, dass sich der Anteil von "Sonstige" seit dem letzten Quartal fast verfünffacht hat, während die Piratenpartei, zum ersten mal, seitdem sie hier gelistet ist, nicht die stärkste Gruppierung werden könnte. Das wäre eine erhebliche Änderung des Abstimmungsverhaltens und imho wäre es interessant zu wissen/diskutieren, was so viele Leute zur Änderung ihres Wahlverhaltens bewegt hat - denn mir wäre, außer bei Union/FDP und Grünen (die wie üblich abschneiden) nichts wichtiges aufgefallen im letzten Quartal.
Parteiprogramme sind imho keine Erklärung (warum sollten gerade jetzt alle angefangen haben, Parteiprogramme zu lesen? Es wurden auch keine neuen vorgestellt) und das ausgerechnet die Piratenanhänger als einzige ihre Stimmabgabe hinauszögern, klingt auch unglaubwürdig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt keine weiteren Farben für Quickpolls (sonst hätte "Sonstige" auch nicht die gleiche, wie die SPD) und ich werde nicht wegen einem merkwürdigen Umfrageergebniss anfangen, Parteien durchzuprobieren, an denen niemand Interesse äußert.


 
Dann streich doch "sonstiges" und gib einen Hinweis, falls die Partei, die man wählen möchte, nicht dabei ist, dass man das dann klar erkenntlich posten soll, sie wird dann aufgenommen.
Zwei Klappen mit einer Fliege.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja - warum nimmt man einem Quickpoll teil, wenn nicht um seine Meinung zum Ausdruck zu bringen?



Weil da letztendlich doch nur das Ergebnis zählt und nicht das warum derjenige so gehandelt hat, oder ist das bei der Bundestagswahl endscheidend?
Ich habe bisher auf keinem Wahlzettel einen Begründungsteil für die Wahl gesehen … DU etwa?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2011)

Bundestagswahl <> Quickpoll


----------



## Deutsche Eiche (10. Juni 2011)

Die NPD heißt seit ein paar Monaten NPD - Die Volksunion, da sie mit der DVU (Deutsche Volksunion) fusioniert hat


----------



## Rolk (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann streich doch "sonstiges" und gib einen Hinweis, falls die Partei, die man wählen möchte, nicht dabei ist, dass man das dann klar erkenntlich posten soll, sie wird dann aufgenommen.
> Zwei Klappen mit einer Fliege.


 
Damit machst du Forseti aber ne Menge Arbeit. Dann wäre wieder Accounts basteln angesagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Damit machst du Forseti aber ne Menge Arbeit. Dann wäre wieder Accounts basteln angesagt.


 
Man kann nicht alle zufrieden stellen.


----------



## Sieben (10. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was bringt einem das dann?
> Es bleibt trotzdem der Fakt bestehen, dass sich der Anteil von "Sonstige" seit dem letzten Quartal fast verfünffacht hat, während die Piratenpartei, zum ersten mal, seitdem sie hier gelistet ist, nicht die stärkste Gruppierung werden könnte. Das wäre eine erhebliche Änderung des Abstimmungsverhaltens und imho wäre es interessant zu wissen/diskutieren, was so viele Leute zur Änderung ihres Wahlverhaltens bewegt hat - denn mir wäre, außer bei Union/FDP und Grünen (die wie üblich abschneiden) nichts wichtiges aufgefallen im letzten Quartal.
> Parteiprogramme sind imho keine Erklärung (warum sollten gerade jetzt alle angefangen haben, Parteiprogramme zu lesen? Es wurden auch keine neuen vorgestellt) und das ausgerechnet die Piratenanhänger als einzige ihre Stimmabgabe hinauszögern, klingt auch unglaubwürdig.



Deswegen mache ich nur Mutmaßungen und Spekulationen. Ist meine erste Quartalswahl hier und bin überrascht, dass ich dran teilgenommen habe (auch wenn es sich an dem Ergebnis nichts ändert  )
Wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass man eventuell später sich darüber auslassen sollte. Die ersten Hochrechnungen nach der Wahl sind ja in etwa so änlich und nicht das endgültige Ergebnis der Wahl. Da freuen sich Parteien auch erstmal und gucken später in die Röhre 

Schöne Pfingsten euch allen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juni 2011)

ruyven schrieb:
			
		

> Bundestagswahl <> Quickpoll



Klar ist das nicht das gleiche, aber ein Quickpoll ist nicht meinungsvertretungspflichtig, wenn du das als Pflicht ansiehst hier auch die Meinung zu wissen warum derjenige so gewählt hat solltest du das im Startpost festhalten. 
Ich finde dies ist nicht nötig, denn ein Quickpoll in einem Forum ist nichts anderes als eine Meinungsumfrage auf der Straße und da geb ich persönlich auch keine Begründung warum ich dieser Meinung bin, außer der Fragensteller fragt mich explizit danach, also frag mich persönlich wenn es dich interessiert oder laß es und nehm meine Wahl einfach hin.


----------



## schlappe89 (11. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht wählen Leute so viele "sonstige" Parteien, die uns von der Systempresse übrigens erfolgreich verschwiegen werden, weil sie bemerkt haben, dass die etablierten Parteien uns verarschen?

Ich finde es eher verwunderlich, dass noch so viele Leute Vertrauen in die SPDCSUCDUGrüneLinkeFDP haben.


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Juni 2011)

[x] Piratenpartei.
bei dem rest kann man ja mehr oder weniger nur zwischen not und elend wählen. aber am schlimmsten sind die grünen...schande, dass ich die früher mal gewählt habe!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Aktuell würde ich mich enthalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir erlaubt, die geschichtsrevisionistischen Flame von Leuten, die unter Permaban stehen, zusammen mit darauf erfolgten Antworten zu löschen.


----------



## davehimself (11. Juni 2011)

[x]sonstige

immer protestwahl. ich gebe meine stimme als ungültig ab. keine partei vertritt meine meinung und die großen parteien sind für mich alle tolle schauspieler, die sich gegenseitig, nachdem sie sich wieder sinnlos vorwürfe an den kopf geworfen haben und zu keinem entschluss gekommen sind die hände schütteln, sobald die kameras aus sind. es muss erst wieder alles zusammenbrechen und krieg geben, damit es anschließend wieder für zumindest ein paar jahre gut läuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> es muss erst wieder alles zusammenbrechen und krieg geben, damit es anschließend wieder für zumindest ein paar jahre gut läuft.


 
Öhm, du hast alles, was du willst, du hungerst nicht, hast eine Schulausbildung, ein warmes Haus, einen Computer, Freunde, viele Möglichkeiten dich zu entfalten. Es gibt kein Leid, keine Verfolgung, keine Ungerechtigkeiten. Rund 5 Milliarden Menschen beneiden dich deswegen.

Was zum Geier läuft nicht gut?


----------



## davehimself (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, du hast alles, was du willst, du hungerst nicht, hast eine Schulausbildung, ein warmes Haus, einen Computer, Freunde, viele Möglichkeiten dich zu entfalten. Es gibt kein Leid, keine Verfolgung, keine Ungerechtigkeiten. Rund 5 Milliarden Menschen beneiden dich deswegen.
> 
> Was zum Geier läuft nicht gut?



verglichen mit zb. niger ? korrekt dann leben wir im schlaraffenland. aber wenn man danach urteilt könnte man doch nur noch die füße hochlegen und alles so lassen wie es momentan ist. selbst wenn die npd regieren würde, hättest du deine genannten dinge noch. wählen tuhst du sie aber wohl trotzdem nicht. das was wir jetzt haben, haben wir doch nicht unserer aktuellen regierung zu verdanken. das wärs ja noch

so etwas haben wir willy brandt, helmut schmidt und zur zeit der wiedervereinigung auch noch teilweise helmut kohl zu verdanken. ab dann ging es abwärts. unsere jetzige regierung zieht alles nur immer weiter nach unten. einen mittelstand gibt es bald nicht mehr. nur noch reich oder arm und der teil der reichen wird immer groß genug bleiben um das aktuelle system weiter zu wählen und zu halten.


----------



## Icejester (11. Juni 2011)

Moment mal. Wenn der Teil der sogenannten Reichen, wie Du es sagst, immer groß genug bleiben wird, um das aktuelle System weiter zu wählen und zu halten, hieße das nicht, daß die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung reich wäre? Das ist 1.) eine eigentümliche Definition von "reich", wenn dieses Attribut auf über 50% der Bevölkerung zutreffen soll, und 2.) in einer Demokratie doch der wünschenswerte Zustand. Es soll ja nach dem Mehrheitswillen gehen. Was gibt es also dann zu meckern?


----------



## davehimself (11. Juni 2011)

wieso hieße das , dass die merheit reich wäre ? eigentlich genau das gegenteil. die reichen sind die deutliche minderheit, aber wie sieht denn der normale durchschnitswähler von uns aus ? wählt partei x, weil, schon immer gewählt, liegt in der familie oder weil person x in der partei immer so freundlich grinst usw. wenn du diese planloswähler zu den reichen dazuzählst hast du deine mehrheit. der teil, der sich wirklich gedanken macht und auch mal alle ansichten und ziele der parteien vergleicht ist die minderheit. und die reichen werden wie gesagt nichts anderes im sinne haben, als ihr hab und gut weiterhin zu sichern. was juckt die der rest der mitbürger. für privates sicherheitspersonal ist genug geld da.

und klar, reich ist rellativ. ich würde damit sagen die menschen, die nicht mehr auf geld achten müssen. und wenn es nicht 50% werden, wissen wir doch was passiert. koalition, der wiederspruch wie kein zweiter. und wenn es dann immer noch nicht reicht kommt eben noch eine dazu bis die 50% voll sind. es gibt genug parteien


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> verglichen mit zb. niger ? korrekt dann leben wir im schlaraffenland. aber wenn man danach urteilt könnte man doch nur noch die füße hochlegen und alles so lassen wie es momentan ist. selbst wenn die npd regieren würde, hättest du deine genannten dinge noch.



Ich weiß nicht, was die NPD machen würde, wenn sie an die Macht kommt und ich glaube, dass das keiner will (zumindest keiner, der logisch denken kann).
Und die Füße kann man nicht hochlegen, denn der Wohlstand kommt nicht von selbst. man muss etwas dafür tun, jeder muss etwas dafür tun.



davehimself schrieb:


> wählen tuhst du sie aber wohl trotzdem nicht. das was wir jetzt haben, haben wir doch nicht unserer aktuellen regierung zu verdanken. das wärs ja noch



Ja, was haben wir denn den Regierungen der letzten Jahrzehnte zu verdanken?
- Wohlstand
- Reichtum
- Bildung
- Wertstabilität
- Rechtssicherheit
- Freiheit

Stimmt, wenn ich mir das so durchlese, ist das nicht viel. 

Was hatten wir denn vorher, also z.B. vor 75 Jahren:
- Unterdrückung
- Verfolgung
- Beschränkungen
- Armut
- Unsicherheit

Jo, klingt doch fast besser, was? 



davehimself schrieb:


> so etwas haben wir willy brandt, helmut schmidt und zur zeit der wiedervereinigung auch noch teilweise helmut kohl zu verdanken. ab dann ging es abwärts. unsere jetzige regierung zieht alles nur immer weiter nach unten. einen mittelstand gibt es bald nicht mehr. nur noch reich oder arm und der teil der reichen wird immer groß genug bleiben um das aktuelle system weiter zu wählen und zu halten.



Öhm, wieso ging es seit der Wiedervereinigung bergab?
Geht es dir schlechter als noch vor 20 Jahren?
Geht es deinen Eltern/Verwandten schlechter?
Bekommst du nicht das, was du zum Leben brauchst?
Ist deine schulische Ausbildung nicht gut genug, um einen guten Job zu bekommen?



davehimself schrieb:


> wieso hieße das , dass die merheit reich wäre ? eigentlich genau das gegenteil. die reichen sind die deutliche minderheit, aber wie sieht denn der normale durchschnitswähler von uns aus ? wählt partei x, weil, schon immer gewählt, liegt in der familie oder weil person x in der partei immer so freundlich grinst usw. wenn du diese planloswähler zu den reichen dazuzählst hast du deine mehrheit. der teil, der sich wirklich gedanken macht und auch mal alle ansichten und ziele der parteien vergleicht ist die minderheit. und die reichen werden wie gesagt nichts anderes im sinne haben, als ihr hab und gut weiterhin zu sichern. was juckt die der rest der mitbürger. für privates sicherheitspersonal ist genug geld da.


 
Das Volk wählt die Regierung, jede Stimme zählt genau 1x. Der Reiche hat nicht mehr Stimmen als der Arme (das ist ja das Problem für die Reichen ).
Der Reiche, bzw. die Leute, die ein hohen Einkommen haben, tragen aber über die Steuern beträchtlich zum Staatseinkommen bei (das sehe ich bei mir jeden Monat).

Das Problem ist nur, dass die arbeitende Bevölkerung das Sozialsystem bezahlen müssen, das müsste geändert werden, das müsste jeder bezahlen, aber sowas kann leider keine Regierung ändern (bzw. traut sich nicht).


----------



## davehimself (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was die NPD machen würde, wenn sie an die Macht kommt und ich glaube, dass das keiner will (zumindest keiner, der logisch denken kann).
> Und die Füße kann man nicht hochlegen, denn der Wohlstand kommt nicht von selbst. man muss etwas dafür tun, jeder muss etwas dafür tun.



ich sage ja auch nicht die bürger können die füße hochlegen, sondern die regierung. wenn alles bereits perfekt ist, dann müsste man doch auch nichts mehr ändern.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, was haben wir denn den Regierungen der letzten Jahrzehnte zu verdanken?
> - Wohlstand
> - Reichtum
> - Bildung
> ...



bitte lies genauer. ich schrieb willy brandt, helmut schmidt und zu zeiten der wiedervereinigung helmut kohl. haben diese etwa vor 75 jahren regiert !? 
was wir jetzt haben, haben wir diesen leuten zu verdanken und nicht schröder, merkel oder sonst wem. diese machen das alles stück für stück kaputt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wieso ging es seit der Wiedervereinigung bergab? schon mal ein blick in unsere staatskasse geworfen !?
> Geht es dir schlechter als noch vor 20 Jahren? damals war ich 5, also schlechter vergleich, aber einem 25 jährigen ging es damals wesentlich besser, JA!
> 
> Geht es deinen Eltern/Verwandten schlechter? JA!
> ...






quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Volk wählt die Regierung, jede Stimme zählt genau 1x. Der Reiche hat nicht mehr Stimmen als der Arme (das ist ja das Problem für die Reichen ).
> Der Reiche, bzw. die Leute, die ein hohen Einkommen haben, tragen aber über die Steuern beträchtlich zum Staatseinkommen bei (das sehe ich bei mir jeden Monat).
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, dass die arbeitende Bevölkerung das Sozialsystem bezahlen müssen, das müsste geändert werden, das müsste jeder bezahlen, aber sowas kann leider keine Regierung ändern (bzw. traut sich nicht).



ich weis selbst, dass jeder eine stimme hat und diese gleiches gewicht hat. ich meinte damit aber, dass diese leute, denen es sehr gut geht die parteien weiter wählen, weil sie keine veränderung wollen. 
und wie soll jemand der kein einkommen hat, sich "aktiv" am sozialsystem beteiligen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> ich sage ja auch nicht die bürger können die füße hochlegen, sondern die regierung. wenn alles bereits perfekt ist, dann müsste man doch auch nichts mehr ändern.



Öhm, die Welt hat sich in den letzen 20 Jahren aber deutlich stärker verändert als die 40 Jahre zuvor, darauf muss eine Regierung eingehen.
Hätte man nichts gemacht und sich ausgeruht, wäre Deutschland heute nicht mehr da, wo es jetzt steht.



davehimself schrieb:


> bitte lies genauer. ich schrieb willy brandt, helmut schmidt und zu zeiten der wiedervereinigung helmut kohl. haben diese etwa vor 75 jahren regiert !?
> was wir jetzt haben, haben wir diesen leuten zu verdanken und nicht schröder, merkel oder sonst wem. diese machen das alles stück für stück kaputt.



Die Vergangenheit ist unwichtig. Willst du in den 80er festsitzen?
Was würde denn passieren, wenn Deutschland nicht auf die globalen Veränderungen reagiert hätte?
Wo würde die deutsche Wirtschaft stehen, wenn sie nicht auf die Entwicklungen in China, Indien oder Brasilien reagieren?
Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass der liebe Herr Kohl die Einheit über das Sozialsystem finanziert hat anstatt über die Steuern, daher haben wir heute auch so viele Sozialabgaben auf das Einkommen. 



davehimself schrieb:


> ich weis selbst, dass jeder eine stimme hat und diese gleiches gewicht hat. ich meinte damit aber, dass diese leute, denen es sehr gut geht die parteien weiter wählen, weil sie keine veränderung wollen.
> und wie soll jemand der kein einkommen hat, sich "aktiv" am sozialsystem beteiligen ?



Nein, den Leuten, denen es gut geht, sind daran bedacht, dass es auch so bleibt, damit deren Kinder auch im Wohlstand leben können und wenn eine Partei in der Vergangenheit stehen bleibt (wie z.B. die Linken), verschlechtert sich irgendwann der Wohlstand in Deutschland. Daher muss man die Partei wählen, die dafür sorgen kann, dass Deutschland wirtschaftlich, technologisch und intellektuell führend bleibt.


----------



## davehimself (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, die Welt hat sich in den letzen 20 Jahren aber deutlich stärker verändert als die 40 Jahre zuvor, darauf muss eine Regierung eingehen.
> Hätte man nichts gemacht und sich ausgeruht, wäre Deutschland heute nicht mehr da, wo es jetzt steht.



inwiefern hat sie sich stärker verändert als früher ? das wären dann 60 jahre und wir wären in den 50ern. fast oder "noch" nachkriegszeit. in so einer zeit fängt man bei 0 an und eine gute führung ist meiner meinung nach in so einer schweren zeit wesentlich schwieriger, als wenn man in ein bereits "gut" laufendes system reingeworfen wird. es ist meistens so, dass viele die lorbeeren ihrer nachkommen ernten, aber selbst noch garnichts erreicht haben. das wäre zb. bei kohl der fall, abgesehen von einigen dingen die er während der wiedervereinigung geleistet hatte. schröder hat das land dermaßen runtergewirtschaftet wie kein anderer, was er letzendlich selbst eingesehen hat und merkel mag sich vielleicht mehr bemühen als schröder, aber ist mit der situation meiner meinung nach einfach total überfordert. was wir jetzt bräuchten wäre ein weiterer helmut schmidt, aber so einer würde bei unserem aktuellen "haufen" rausgeekelt werden wie viele andere die nicht mit dem strom schwimmen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, den Leuten, denen es gut geht, sind daran bedacht, dass es auch so bleibt, damit deren Kinder auch im Wohlstand leben können und wenn eine Partei in der Vergangenheit stehen bleibt (wie z.B. die Linken), verschlechtert sich irgendwann der Wohlstand in Deutschland. Daher muss man die Partei wählen, die dafür sorgen kann, dass Deutschland wirtschaftlich, technologisch und intellektuell führend bleibt.



der mehrheit der wohlhabenden leute ist wichtig, dass es IHNEN weiterhin gut geht, aber interessieren sich einen dreck um ihre mitbürger. es wird die partei gewählt, die deren eigene situation verbessert oder hält. und deren kinder sind doch eh versorgt. die kriegen ein privat studium so lange finanziert wie gewünscht und kommen dann bei pappa anschließend an den großen schreibtisch in die firma. solche leute kennen einfach alltägliche probleme eines geringverdieners garnicht, weil sie nie damit konfrontiert werden. sie lesen etwas zeitung, gucken sich die medien an und dann wird geurteilt ohne auch nur einen hauch von der realität zu kennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> so etwas haben wir willy brandt, helmut schmidt und zur zeit der wiedervereinigung auch noch teilweise helmut kohl zu verdanken. ab dann ging es abwärts. unsere jetzige regierung zieht alles nur immer weiter nach unten. einen mittelstand gibt es bald nicht mehr. nur noch reich oder arm und der teil der reichen wird immer groß genug bleiben um das aktuelle system weiter zu wählen und zu halten.


 
Willkommen im globalisierten Kapitalismus - ein Produkt u.a. der von dir genannten Personen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, was haben wir denn den Regierungen der letzten Jahrzehnte zu verdanken?
> - Wohlstand
> - Reichtum
> - Bildung
> ...



- Atommüll
- 2 Billionen Euro Bundesschulden
- verbaute Landschaften
- verschuldete Länder, Städte und Kommunen unterhalb davon (und eine zunehemende Zahl überschuldeter Privatpersonen)
- 7 Millionen Leute auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Job
- Klimawandel
- ein Bildungssystem, in dem die niedrigen Abschlüsse unbrauchbar und die obrigen effektiv an das Einkommen der Eltern gekoppelt sind
- Direkte oder indirekte Beteiligung an mindestens zwei Angriffskriegen
- ein kollabierendes Renten- und Krankenkassensystem
- mehr Millionäre, als jemals zuvor - leider nicht "mehr Millionäre in Deutschland", sobald irgendwer anders vom Reichtum profitieren soll



> Stimmt, wenn ich mir das so durchlese, ist das nicht viel. :schief:


Das ist eigentlich ne ganze Menge. Mehr, als die nächsten drei Generation abarbeiten könnten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> inwiefern hat sie sich stärker verändert als früher ? das wären dann 60 jahre und wir wären in den 50ern. fast oder "noch" nachkriegszeit. in so einer zeit fängt man bei 0 an und eine gute führung ist meiner meinung nach in so einer schweren zeit wesentlich schwieriger, als wenn man in ein bereits "gut" laufendes system reingeworfen wird. es ist meistens so, dass viele die lorbeeren ihrer nachkommen ernten, aber selbst noch garnichts erreicht haben. das wäre zb. bei kohl der fall, abgesehen von einigen dingen die er während der wiedervereinigung geleistet hatte. schröder hat das land dermaßen runtergewirtschaftet wie kein anderer, was er letzendlich selbst eingesehen hat und merkel mag sich vielleicht mehr bemühen als schröder, aber ist mit der situation meiner meinung nach einfach total überfordert. was wir jetzt bräuchten wäre ein weiterer helmut schmidt, aber so einer würde bei unserem aktuellen "haufen" rausgeekelt werden wie viele andere die nicht mit dem strom schwimmen.



In den 50ern begann die Wirtschaft zu brummen, wie es so schön heißt.
Die politische Landschaft war gefestigt, es gab den Westen und es gab den Osten.
Mit dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion hat sich das geändert, der "Osten" war jetzt auch der Westen, bzw. einerseits ein neuer Markt und andererseits eine wirtschaftliche "Bedrohung".
Schröder musste handeln, denn Kohl hat in den 8 Jahren bis 1998 ja gar nichts gemacht, keinerlei Veränderungen, um sich den neuen Märkten/Bedrohungen anzupassen. 8 Jahre lang haben alle geschlafen und es sich gut gehen lassen, obwohl alle wussten, dass das so nicht weiter gehen kann.
Schröder hat einiges umgekrempelt, er hat Reformen eingeführt, die man schon 10 Jahre zuvor hätte machen sollen, klar hat er auch mal daneben gegriffen oder es nicht perfekt gemacht, aber er hat Weichen gestellt.
Merkel ist wieder in das Kohl-Schema zurück gefallen, das, was da ist, behalten und bloß nichts wagen. Das Ergebnis daraus ist, dass die Energiepolitik in Deutschland fürn Eimer ist.
Daher wird die Regierung rot/grün 2013 wieder zu Reformen blasen um die dann letzen 8 Jahre aufzuholen, die CDU/FDP verschlafen haben.



davehimself schrieb:


> der mehrheit der wohlhabenden leute ist wichtig, dass es IHNEN weiterhin gut geht, aber interessieren sich einen dreck um ihre mitbürger. es wird die partei gewählt, die deren eigene situation verbessert oder hält. und deren kinder sind doch eh versorgt. die kriegen ein privat studium so lange finanziert wie gewünscht und kommen dann bei pappa anschließend an den großen schreibtisch in die firma. solche leute kennen einfach alltägliche probleme eines geringverdieners garnicht, weil sie nie damit konfrontiert werden. sie lesen etwas zeitung, gucken sich die medien an und dann wird geurteilt ohne auch nur einen hauch von der realität zu kennen.



Nein, die Leute wollen Chancen für ihre Kinder haben, darauf bauen sie, darauf gucken sie. Sie wollen keine Energiepolitik haben, die die Oligarchen stärkt, sie wollen keine Bildungspolitik haben, die extra Geld kostet. Wichtig ist, dass jeder Mensch seine Chancen bekommen kann, dass er sie greifen kann, dass die Arbeit nicht belastet wird.


----------



## davehimself (11. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willkommen im globalisierten Kapitalismus - ein Produkt u.a. der von dir genannten Personen.



ja, das stimmt leider. aber um mal 2 bsp. zu nennen: was mir jeder meiner vorherigen und vorvorherigen generation bestätigt hat war die tatzache, dass man in den sagen wir mal 60er 70er und 80er jahren immer arbeit gefunden hatte, selbst mit einem schlechten hauptschulabschluss eine lehre anfangen konnte und man wenigstens damit so viel verdient hatte, dass man nicht auf eine soziale stütze wie hartz4 angewiesen war. woran liegt es denn, dass ab ca. helmut kohls amtszeit es losging, dass die reichen immer reicher und die armen immer ärmer wurden ? 
und wieso ist die staatsverschuldung ab den 80er jahren so drastisch gestiegen ?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In den 50ern begann die Wirtschaft zu brummen, wie es so schön heißt.
> Die politische Landschaft war gefestigt, es gab den Westen und es gab den Osten.
> Mit  dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion hat sich das geändert, der "Osten"  war jetzt auch der Westen, bzw. einerseits ein neuer Markt und  andererseits eine wirtschaftliche "Bedrohung".
> Schröder musste  handeln, denn Kohl hat in den 8 Jahren bis 1998 ja gar nichts gemacht,  keinerlei Veränderungen, um sich den neuen Märkten/Bedrohungen  anzupassen. 8 Jahre lang haben alle geschlafen und es sich gut gehen  lassen, obwohl alle wussten, dass das so nicht weiter gehen kann.
> ...



willst du damit jetzt ernsthaft sagen, dass schröder seine arbeit im groben und ganze "gut" gemacht hat und lediglich mal "ein paar fehlgriffe hatte" ??




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, die Leute wollen  Chancen für ihre Kinder haben, darauf bauen sie, darauf gucken sie. Sie  wollen keine Energiepolitik haben, die die Oligarchen stärkt, sie wollen  keine Bildungspolitik haben, die extra Geld kostet. Wichtig ist, dass  jeder Mensch seine Chancen bekommen kann, dass er sie greifen kann, dass  die Arbeit nicht belastet wird.



ahja, klngt für mich nach märchenbuch. ich lebe leider in einer anderen welt und kenne nicht viele menschen, die sich um das wohl anderer sorgen. meiner erfahrung nach lebt der deutlich größte teil nach dem motto "nach mir die sintflut"


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Atommüll
> - 2 Billionen Euro Bundesschulden
> - verbaute Landschaften
> - verschuldete Länder, Städte und Kommunen unterhalb davon (und eine zunehemende Zahl überschuldeter Privatpersonen)
> ...



Ich hab auch nur die positiven Dinge aufgezählt und nicht die negativen. 



davehimself schrieb:


> willst du damit jetzt ernsthaft sagen, dass schröder seine arbeit im groben und ganze "gut" gemacht hat und lediglich mal "ein paar fehlgriffe hatte" ??



Auf jeden Fall besser als Kohl die 8 Jahre davor und Merkel die 8 Jahre danach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schröder musste handeln, denn Kohl hat in den 8 Jahren bis 1998 ja gar nichts gemacht, keinerlei Veränderungen, um sich den neuen Märkten/Bedrohungen anzupassen. 8 Jahre lang haben alle geschlafen und es sich gut gehen lassen, obwohl alle wussten, dass das so nicht weiter gehen kann.
> Schröder hat einiges umgekrempelt, er hat Reformen eingeführt, die man schon 10 Jahre zuvor hätte machen sollen, klar hat er auch mal daneben gegriffen oder es nicht perfekt gemacht, aber er hat Weichen gestellt.
> Merkel ist wieder in das Kohl-Schema zurück gefallen, das, was da ist, behalten und bloß nichts wagen.



Das ist halt die Bedeutung von "konservativ" 




davehimself schrieb:


> ja, das stimmt leider. aber um mal 2 bsp. zu nennen: was mir jeder meiner vorherigen und vorvorherigen generation bestätigt hat war die tatzache, dass man in den sagen wir mal 60er 70er und 80er jahren immer arbeit gefunden hatte, selbst mit einem schlechten hauptschulabschluss eine lehre anfangen konnte und man wenigstens damit so viel verdient hatte, dass man nicht auf eine soziale stütze wie hartz4 angewiesen war. woran liegt es denn, dass ab ca. helmut kohls amtszeit es losging, dass die reichen immer reicher und die armen immer ärmer wurden ?
> und wieso ist die staatsverschuldung ab den 80er jahren so drastisch gestiegen ?



Ende des Raubbaus, Folgeschäden und Konsum.
Das deutsche Wirtschaftswunder war aufgebaut auf
- Ruhrkohle
- billigen (türkischen) Arbeitskräften
- Konsum im Inland
- Krediten
(- junge Bevölkerungsstruktur)
In den 80ern waren die deutschen Rohstoffreserven so langsam aber sicher erschöpft; die Arbeitskosten waren mit dem Lebensstandard dramatisch gestiegen; die Gastarbeiter waren nicht länger nur Arbeiter, sondern wollten jetzt auch ihre Familie um sich haben (die somit zu deutschen Preisen von ihrer Arbeit finanziert wurde); mit steigendem Lebensstandard und zunehmender Globalisierung wurde mehr und mehr in Deutschland erwirtschaftes Geld im Ausland ausgegeben (mag, im Wechselspiel mit der deutschen Exportwirtschaft nach einem Nullsummenspiel klingen - aber groß genug für den globalen Markt waren nur wenige deutsche Unternehmen, der Mittelstand hatte und hat meist ein Problem) und so langsam aber sicher machte sich auch bemerkbar, dass Schulden irgendwann zurückgezahlt werden müssen. Zu Rohstoffen noch dazuzählen könnte man die Umweltzerstörung - in den 80ern wurden, nachdem die schwerwiegenden Folgen von Chemie, fossilier Energiegewinnung,... unignorierbare Ausmaße annnahmen, eine ganze Reihe Wirtschaftsbeschränkungen.
Ab den 90ern kam dann noch die Wiedervereinigung hinzu. Die BRD war groß und international gut vernetzt und konnte dadurch die Folgen von Fehlplanungen besser abfangen. Die DDR war klein, isoliert (im Ostblock floss im wesentlichen alles Richtung Moskau), hatte ohne Marshallplan einen schlechten Staat hingelegt - und in der Globalisierung ausschließlich als Opfer aufgetreten. Kurz: Sie war in Sachen "Abwärtstrend" schon 3-4 Jahrzehnte vorraus und die Zusammenlegung senkte den Durchschnitt somit schlagartig.

Imho müsste die Frage also nicht lauten, wieso es seit den 80ern bergab gibt. Imho ist die Frage, wieso es in den 60ern und 70ern so steil aufwärts ging - und wie irgendwer länger als 5 Minuten über die Situation nachdenken konnte und trotzdem der Meinung blieb, es könne längerfristig so weitergehen.
/meine Meinung.

Da es gut reinpasst:
Ein aktueller Artikel zum Thema (unbegrenztes) Wachstum.



> willst du damit jetzt ernsthaft sagen, dass schröder seine arbeit im groben und ganze "gut" gemacht hat und lediglich mal "ein paar fehlgriffe hatte" ??



Ob seine Ausführungen brauchbar waren (ich persönlich habe ihn mit der Meinung gewählt, er wäre unfähig) sei mal dahingestellt - aber er Rot-Grün hat die richtigen Richtungen vorgegeben. Die Reformen in der Sozial/Arbeitslosenhilfe mögen heute eine riesige Baustelle sein, aber das ursprüngliche System wäre mit der heutigen Wirtschaftslage überhaupt nicht fertig geworden. Die Wirtschaftsentwicklung war positiv (ausgehend von den Nachwendejahren kein Problem  ), Deutschland hatte sich im Zukunftsmarkt der erneuerbaren Energien von fast nichts zur globalen Spitze entwickelt, die Richtung der Landwirtschaftsreformen wurde in jedem einzelnen folgenden Lebensmittelskandal bekräftigt und wie die Planung eines gleitenden Atomausstiegs bis ~2020 im Nachhinein zu beurteilen ist, brauch ich wohl auch nicht näher zu erklären (auch wenn die Ausführung von fehlender Vertragskompetenz im Umgang mit Großkonzernen zeugt).
Das einzige, was rückblickend betrachtet schlecht war, waren die Finanzmarktreformen. Da hat man hochgepokert, damit Deutschland als Standort seine Bedeutung nicht verliert - und ist letztlich richtig auf die Schnauze gefallen. Nur: Genau das ist der Teil der Reformen, die man am ehesten von anderen Parteien zu sehen bekommen hätte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Bedeutung von "konservativ"



Jop, "conservare".. konservieren, erhalten, beibelassen, bloß nicht verändert, lieber damit untergehen
Ich weiß... und wenn man drüber nachdenkt, ist es richtig beschissen 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzige, was rückblickend betrachtet schlecht war, waren die Finanzmarktreformen. Da hat man hochgepokert, damit Deutschland als Standort seine Bedeutung nicht verliert - und ist letztlich richtig auf die Schnauze gefallen. Nur: Genau das ist der Teil der Reformen, die man am ehesten von anderen Parteien zu sehen bekommen hätte.


 
Tja, das war der Griff ins Klo, allerdings frag ich mich, was gewesen wäre, wenn Kohl gewonnen hätte.
Ach ja, nichts wäre passiert, sie wären mit untergegangen.


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Juni 2011)

> _originally posted by ruyven_macaran_
> 
> *- Klimawandel*


Klimawandel? 

Das Klima auf der Erde verändert sich dauernd. 1970 dachten die Spinner es gäbe eine Eiszeit, heute glauben sie die Erde verwandelt sich in eine Wüste. Der menschengemachte Klimawandel ist Schwachsinn.

Aber deine Liste kannst du ruhig noch erweitern:

- EUdSSR
- Einführung der Todesstrafe
- Überfremdung
- Plünderung der Sozialsysteme

um noch ein paar wichtige Punkte zu nennen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Der menschengemachte Klimawandel ist Schwachsinn.


 
Komisch, dass so viele Experten deine Meinung nicht teilen, was schließt du daraus?


----------



## guna7 (12. Juni 2011)

[x] Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, dass so viele Experten deine Meinung nicht teilen, was schließt du daraus?



Es gibt einen Haufen *unabhängiger* Wissenschaftler, die den menschengemachten Klimawandel anzweifeln.

Solange solche "Experten" wie Al Gore (einer der größten Lügner und Heuchler auf dieser Erde) meine Meinung nicht teilen ist alles ok 
Dieser Typ hat sogar einen Film gemacht mit seinen getürkten Klimagraphen. Und rate wo er sein Geld investiert?
Jaaaa in der Klimaindustrie. Hat doch was.

Hier mal eine seriöse Quelle zum Thema CO2 und Klima: Vortrag Prof. Dr. Knut Löschke

Kannst du aber selbst zu Hauf im Internet finden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Haufen *unabhängiger* Wissenschaftler, die den menschengemachten Klimawandel anzweifeln.



Und 10.000x so viele bestätigen den Klimawandeln. 



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Solange solche "Experten" wie Al Gore (einer der größten Lügner und Heuchler auf dieser Erde) meine Meinung nicht teilen ist alles ok
> Dieser Typ hat sogar einen Film gemacht mit seinen getürkten Klimagraphen. Und rate wo er sein Geld investiert?
> Jaaaa in der Klimaindustrie. Hat doch was.



Jup, Al Gore ist Vorsitzender der Allianz für Klimaschutz, verdammter Kapitalist... 
Und er investiert sein Geld in Unternehmen, die neue Klima freundliche Technologien entwickeln wollen.
Aber ein Experte ist Al Gore nicht, er ist ja kein Wissenschaftler, sein Film beruht aber auf wissenschaftliche Fakten.



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine seriöse Quelle zum Thema CO2 und Klima: Vortrag Prof. Dr. Knut Löschke
> Kannst du aber selbst zu Hauf im Internet finden.



Jup, weiß ich, gibts auf allen Verschwörungsplattformen.

Dass die Gletscher der Welt abschmelzen und dass die Eisdecke des Nordpols immer kleiner wird hat also gar nichts damit zu tun, dass die menschliche Population in den letzten Jahrzehnten auf 7 Milliarden Menschen angestiegen ist, die mit warmen Wasser, Nahrung (möglichst große Fleischmassen) einem Haus und Transportmöglichkeiten versorgen werden wollen?
Die Wälder der Erde werden abgeholzt, um immer mehr Weideland für die immer größere werdende Zahl von Nutztieren zu schaffen. Dabei wird Unmengen an Trinkwasser verbraucht, dessen Wiederaufbereitung gigantische Mengen an Energie benötigen, die aus fossilen Energieträgern gewonnen werden, die Anzahl der Fleischproduktion ist in den letzen Jahren drastisch gestiegen, alle Menschen wollen Fleisch essen, sie wollen zu jeder Jahreszeit alle Produkte erhalten können, die es auf der Welt gibt. Dafür fahren so viele Containerschiffe wie noch nie auf den Weltmeeren umher, verbrauchen unglaubliche Mengen an Treibstoff, verdrecken die Häfen, schleppen Tierarten in Gewässer, die dort eigentlich nicht vorkommen.
Und all das soll keine Auswirkungen auf das Klima der letzten Jahrzehnte haben? 

Solche Messungen sind also alle gefälscht, oder wie soll man das verstehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icejester (12. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was die NPD machen würde, wenn sie an die Macht kommt und ich glaube, dass das keiner will (zumindest keiner, der logisch denken kann).



Eigentlich kann man das in deren Programm nachlesen. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob sie auch wirklich wollen, was sie da postulieren. 



> Ja, was haben wir denn den Regierungen der letzten Jahrzehnte zu verdanken?
> - Wohlstand
> - Reichtum
> - Bildung
> ...


Manche Leute fühlen sich eben nicht wohl, wenn sie nicht meckern können. Die finden immer was.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ddc9vv1Uwo


> Öhm, wieso ging es seit der Wiedervereinigung bergab?
> Geht es dir schlechter als noch vor 20 Jahren?


Wenn man es genau nimmt, ja.


> Geht es deinen Eltern/Verwandten schlechter?


Leider ist auch das so. Ende der Neunziger und die frühen 2000er waren schon eine schlimme Zeit.



> Das Problem ist nur, dass die arbeitende Bevölkerung das Sozialsystem bezahlen müssen, das müsste geändert werden, das müsste jeder bezahlen, aber sowas kann leider keine Regierung ändern (bzw. traut sich nicht).


Aber versuch doch mal, einem nackten Mann in die Tasche zu greifen. Das geht einfach nicht. Wie stellst Du Dir denn das vor?



davehimself schrieb:


> ja, das stimmt leider. aber um mal 2 bsp. zu nennen: was mir jeder meiner vorherigen und vorvorherigen generation bestätigt hat war die tatzache, dass man in den sagen wir mal 60er 70er und 80er jahren immer arbeit gefunden hatte, selbst mit einem schlechten hauptschulabschluss eine lehre anfangen konnte und man wenigstens damit so viel verdient hatte, dass man nicht auf eine soziale stütze wie hartz4 angewiesen war. woran liegt es denn, dass ab ca. helmut kohls amtszeit es losging, dass die reichen immer reicher und die armen immer ärmer wurden ?
> und wieso ist die staatsverschuldung ab den 80er jahren so drastisch gestiegen ?



Sagen Dir "struktureller Wandel" und "Dienstleistungsgesellschaft" was?



> willst du damit jetzt ernsthaft sagen, dass schröder seine arbeit im groben und ganze "gut" gemacht hat und lediglich mal "ein paar fehlgriffe hatte" ??


Ich finde, er hat das ganz hervorragend gemacht! Was besseres konnte Deutschland an der Stelle nicht passieren. Okay, rot-gelb wäre noch deutlich besser gewesen, aber man kann ja leider nicht alles haben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, dass so viele Experten deine Meinung nicht teilen, was schließt du daraus?


 
Ich schließe daraus, daß sie Forschungsgelder wollen und deshalb alle ins gleiche Horn tuten. Wenn man in den Kreisen was anderes sagt, wird man mundtot gemacht und aus dem Job gemobbt. Daß die Wissenschaftler und Experten aber auch nicht auf der Straße sitzen wollen, ist wohl ziemlich verständlich. Daher bleibt ihnen momentan nur eine einzige Standardaussage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man das in deren Programm nachlesen. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob sie auch wirklich wollen, was sie da postulieren.



Zwischen "machen wollen" und "tatsächlich machen" ist in der Regel ein großer Unterschied vorhanden, wie ja die Linke selbst auch schon in Erfahrung bringen musste.



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber versuch doch mal, einem nackten Mann in die Tasche zu greifen. Das geht einfach nicht. Wie stellst Du Dir denn das vor?



Es gibt genug Leute, die noch genug Klamotten tragen, keine Sorge. Man muss es nur richtig umsetzen, dann klappt es auch, dass anfangs einige benachteiligt werden, lässt sich nicht verhindern, ist ja immer so mit Reformen, aber anders wird das Sozialsystem auf Dauer nicht zu finanzieren sein.
Die Arbeit darf nicht mehr ans Sozialsystem gekoppelt sein.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich finde, er hat das ganz hervorragend gemacht! Was besseres konnte Deutschland an der Stelle nicht passieren. Okay, rot-gelb wäre noch deutlich besser gewesen, aber man kann ja leider nicht alles haben.


 
Die FDP hätte sich ebenso wie die CDU auf das ausgeruht, was sie hatten, denn wieso was ändern, wenn es allen gut geht?


----------



## Icejester (12. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zwischen "machen wollen" und "tatsächlich machen" ist in der Regel ein großer Unterschied vorhanden, wie ja die Linke selbst auch schon in Erfahrung bringen musste.



Darum schrieb ich das ja. Ich glaube, daß die NPD bei entsprechenden Mehrheiten gnadenlos ihre Maske fallen lassen würde. Genau dasselbe gilt aber natürlich auch für die Linke. Nur ist die näher an solchen Mehrheiten dran, weswegen sie auch für Deutschland momentan die deutlich größere Gefahr darstellt.



> Es gibt genug Leute, die noch genug Klamotten tragen, keine Sorge. Man muss es nur richtig umsetzen, dann klappt es auch, dass anfangs einige benachteiligt werden, lässt sich nicht verhindern, ist ja immer so mit Reformen, aber anders wird das Sozialsystem auf Dauer nicht zu finanzieren sein.
> Die Arbeit darf nicht mehr ans Sozialsystem gekoppelt sein.


Ich würde gerne wissen, wie Du Dir das genau vorstellst. Ehrlich gesagt, klingt das so erstmal ziemlich brutal. Vielleicht liege ich aber auch falsch. Wie soll das denn gehen?



> Die FDP hätte sich ebenso wie die CDU auf das ausgeruht, was sie hatten, denn wieso was ändern, wenn es allen gut geht?


Gute Frage. Wenn es allen gut geht, sollte man gar nichts ändern. Das gebietet schon der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich das ja. Ich glaube, daß die NPD bei entsprechenden Mehrheiten gnadenlos ihre Maske fallen lassen würde. Genau dasselbe gilt aber natürlich auch für die Linke. Nur ist die näher an solchen Mehrheiten dran, weswegen sie auch für Deutschland momentan die deutlich größere Gefahr darstellt.



Keine Ahnung, was hinter der Maske der NPD ist, sicher keine linksliberale Einstellung. 
Wahrscheinlich würden wir schon wieder Richtung Polen marschieren, aber bei dem Bildungsstand der Jugend müsste man ihnen erst mal Erklären, dass Marschieren "hingehen" bedeutet und nicht "twittern". 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, wie Du Dir das genau vorstellst. Ehrlich gesagt, klingt das so erstmal ziemlich brutal. Vielleicht liege ich aber auch falsch. Wie soll das denn gehen?



Hab ich ja schon mal irgendwo gesagt, das Sozialsystem muss über Steuern finanziert werden, die Arbeit an sich darf nicht belastet werden, denn sie sorgt ja dafür, dass der "Laden Deutschland" am Laufen ist. Die großen Verlierer meiner Reform wären die Rentner, die zwar dann auch keine Sozialabgaben mehr auf Nebeneinkünfte zahlen müssten, aber eben deutlich mehr ausgeben müssten, eben wegen der Erhöhung verschiedener Steuern.
Und hier ist auch das Problem. Es gibt 20 Millionen Rentner, das sind 20 Millionen Wähler, die praktisch immer das gleiche wählen, nämlich die "Volksparteien" und keine der Volksparteien wird eine Steuererhöhung verabschieden, die die Rentner belastet, ganz im Gegenteil, Merkel hat ja ein Gesetzt gemacht, demnach die Renten nicht mehr sinken können, auch wenn die Löhne sinken sollten.
Alle anderen würden meine Steuererhöhungen locker schultern können, denn sie bekommen ja dann mehr Lohn, da sie von ihrem Bruttolohn deutlich weniger Abgaben haben (rechne dir mal aus, was du von deinem Bruttolohn noch überhast, wenn du keine Sozialabgaben mehr zahlen musst, das ist ein großer Unterschied zu jetzt). Und die, die eh schon relativ vermögend sind, würden praktisch gar nichts merken, sie hätten zwar für einige Produkte höhere Ausgaben, aber da sie eh vermögend sind, würde sie das nicht wirklich stören.



Icejester schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Wenn es allen gut geht, sollte man gar nichts ändern. Das gebietet schon der gesunde Menschenverstand.



Nun ja, es war aber nichts gut, die Globalisierung hat eingesetzt und Kohl hat 8 Jahre lang geschlafen, mit der FDP zusammen. Die FDP hätte weiter geschlafen, wenn sie mit der SPD an der Regierung wäre, bzw. hätte gemauert, zum Leidwesen der Entwicklung. Wir würden heute immer noch vor dem Problem stehen, dass die Klimaschutzmaßnahmen umgesetzt werden müssen, hätten aber dank der FDP keine Technologie für erneuerbaren Energien entwickelt (wieso was ändern, wenns so gut läuft, wie es läuft).


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Juni 2011)

Was ich sagen will ist, dass es auf der Erde schon immer Warm- und Kaltzeiten gab.
Und ja, die Alpen waren auch schon mal vor dem Porsche Cayenne eisfrei.

Nur jetzt soll ausgerechnet der Mensch an der Klimaveränderung Schuld haben. Aber wo ist der Beweis?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will ist, dass es auf der Erde schon immer Warm- und Kaltzeiten gab.



richtig, und eine Eiszeit wird es auch wieder geben, so in 20.000 Jahren oder so, aber bis dahin hat der Mensch schon alle Wälder abgeholzt, die Meere leer gefischt und die Flüsse verseucht.



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Nur jetzt soll ausgerechnet der Mensch an der Klimaveränderung Schuld haben. Aber wo ist der Beweis?


 
Hat du dir Kurve nicht gesehen? Der Einfluss der Industrialisierung auf den CO² Ausstoß?
Der war noch nie so hoch wie jetzt, das kannst du in Eisproben aus der Antarktis bestimmen


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Juni 2011)

Was hat CO2 mit Temperatur zu tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Öhm, Treibhauseffekt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Klimawandel?



Entschuldige, dass ich das "anthropogener" in Zeiten, in denen der nicht anthropogene Klimawandel zu vernachlässigen ist und in der Diskussion vernachlässigt wird, nicht immer dazuschreibe.
Wenn du zu ersterem irgendwelche neuen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse beitragen möchtest, dann ist das hier dein Thread. Das Thema ist erfahrungsgemäß schnell sehr umfangreich und ohne Details nicht zu behandeln und sprengt damit den Rahmen dieses Threads (wie bereits entstandene Offtopic-Beiträge zeigen).
Pamphlete von Informatik-Investoren/Ingenieuren für Lagertechnik zählen übrigens eher selten zu Dokumenten mit neuen Erkenntnissen zum anthopogenen Klimawandel.



> 1970 dachten die Spinner es gäbe eine Eiszeit


Über Spinner reden wir hier nur, wenn sie an der Regierung sind - und über Filmemacher, die nie an der Regierung waren übrigens gar nicht, dafür gibt es einen Nachbarthread.


----------



## davehimself (12. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich ja schon mal irgendwo gesagt, das Sozialsystem muss über Steuern finanziert werden, die Arbeit an sich darf nicht belastet werden, denn sie sorgt ja dafür, dass der "Laden Deutschland" am Laufen ist. Die großen Verlierer meiner Reform wären die Rentner, die zwar dann auch keine Sozialabgaben mehr auf Nebeneinkünfte zahlen müssten, aber eben deutlich mehr ausgeben müssten, eben wegen der Erhöhung verschiedener Steuern.
> Und hier ist auch das Problem. Es gibt 20 Millionen Rentner, das sind 20 Millionen Wähler, die praktisch immer das gleiche wählen, nämlich die "Volksparteien" und keine der Volksparteien wird eine Steuererhöhung verabschieden, die die Rentner belastet, ganz im Gegenteil, Merkel hat ja ein Gesetzt gemacht, demnach die Renten nicht mehr sinken können, auch wenn die Löhne sinken sollten.
> Alle anderen würden meine Steuererhöhungen locker schultern können, denn sie bekommen ja dann mehr Lohn, da sie von ihrem Bruttolohn deutlich weniger Abgaben haben (rechne dir mal aus, was du von deinem Bruttolohn noch überhast, wenn du keine Sozialabgaben mehr zahlen musst, das ist ein großer Unterschied zu jetzt). Und die, die eh schon relativ vermögend sind, würden praktisch gar nichts merken, sie hätten zwar für einige Produkte höhere Ausgaben, aber da sie eh vermögend sind, würde sie das nicht wirklich stören.



da bin ich noch nicht so ganz hintergestiegen. wenn es KEINE abzüge mehr des arbeitslohnes gibt, wie willst du dann unser ganzes sozialsystem finanzieren ? etwa alleine durch die mehrwert-, benzin-, tabak-, etc. steuer ? ein brötchen kostet dann 80€ ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> da bin ich noch nicht so ganz hintergestiegen. wenn es KEINE abzüge mehr des arbeitslohnes gibt, wie willst du dann unser ganzes sozialsystem finanzieren ? etwa alleine durch die mehrwert-,benzin-, tabak-, etc. steuer ? ein brötchen kostet dann 80€ ?


 
Nein, wer sagt, dass nur die Mehrwertsteuer erhöht wird?


----------



## davehimself (12. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, wer sagt, dass nur die Mehrwertsteuer erhöht wird?



du hast nichts konkretes genannt, außer "steuern". was genau soll den da um wieviel erhöht werden damit man das wieder reinbekommt, was sonst duch die lohnabzüge finanziert wird ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

Wenn du die Kosten des Sozialsystems, die jetzt auf den Lohn gezahlt werden, auf z.B. die Mehrwertssteuer umlegst, dann bleibt das Verhältniss zwischen Nettolohn und Brötchen auf den ersten Blick logischerweise gleich (und das Brötchen dürfte bei ~50 Cent liegen - oder zahlst du 99,5% Lohnsteuer? Also real. Nicht gefühlt  ).
Praktisch wird es sogar ein Stück billiger, denn die Mehrwertssteuer wird nicht nur auf ausgegebenen Lohn, sondern auch auf ausgegebenen Gewinn fällig - d.h. die Abgabenlast tragen nicht mehr Allein die Arbeitnehmer, sondern auch Arbeitgeber.
-> es gibt mehr Brötchen fürs Geld.
Noch billiger wird das Sattessen, wenn man den Betrag nicht pauschal auf die Mehrwertssteuer umlegt, sondern Konsumsteuern differenzierter zum steuern (die heißen ja nicht umsonst so) des Konsumverhaltens nutzt. Einfacher Fall sind die zwei Mehrwertssteuersätze. Das Brötchen könnte bei 30 Cent bleiben und man könnte sich von seinem gesteigerten Lohn viel mehr Brötchen leisten, dafür wird das Computerspiel relativ gesehen etwas mehr teurer. Steigerung wäre die Einbeziehung einer Energie- oder der Ökosteuer. Dann bleibt das Brötchen gleich teuer (bzw. relativ zum gestiegenen Nettolohn billiger), das Computerspiel steigt nur leicht oder gar nicht (relativ zum Nettolohn), aber das mit der Elektroheizung für die Terrasse überlegt man sich nochmal. Krönung: Luxussteuer nach skandinavischem Vorbild. Wir können Brötchen essen und Computerspiele spielen, bis zum Abwinken - aber mal eben so nen Cheyenne Turbo kaufen macht sich richtig bemerkbar.


----------



## davehimself (12. Juni 2011)

das macht sich doch nur bei denen nicht bemerkbar, die "sehr gut" verdienen. wenn jemand zb. 800€ brutto hat, dann sind die paar abzüge ein witz. wie soll dieser dann noch leben können ? oder was ist mit den sozialhilfeempfängern jeglicher art ? die haben auch nichts davon, denn die haben so oder so keine abzüge. dort müsste man alle sätze stark anheben.

ich glaube nicht, dass man diese summen durch die anhebung der genannten anderen steuern auch nur ansatzweise wieder reinbekommt.


----------



## jobo (12. Juni 2011)

Die Wahl gefällt mir. Die Pirtatenpartei wird hier vielleicht oft gewählt. Bei richtigen Walen haben die aber (noch) wenig Gewicht. 
Unsere Bundesregierung wird hier und so wie es aussieht auch in der Realität abgewählt!
Es gibt meiner Meinung nach nur drei Möglichkeiten wie wir nach der nächsten Bundestagswahl regiert werden. 
1. Grün-Rot ( mit Joschka Fischer wäre das nicht so abwegig)
2.Rot-Grün (Mal sehen wen die SPD aufstellt...)
3.Rot-Schwarz (halte ich für realistischer als Schwarz-Rot) 

Wie soll Schwarz-Gelb sich halten, wenn die FDP aus mehern Landtägen rausfliegt (schade,schade,schade...) und die CDU unter 20% fällt???


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - 2 Billionen Euro Bundesschulden


Exkl. der noch kommenden Zahlungsverpflichtungen, z.B. in Form von Beamtenpensionen, welche die derzeitige Verschuldung der öffentlichen Haushalte um ein Vielfaches übersteigt.
Kredite, Renten, Beamtenpensionen: Die 7,4 Billionen Euro Staatsschulden der Bundesrepublik - Gérard Bökenkamp - eigentümlich frei
Pensionslasten: Finanzexperten: Belastungen durch Beamtenpensionen explodieren - WirtschaftsWoche
Verbandschef Heesen warnt vor neuen Einschnitten: Kosten für Beamtenpensionen explodieren - Vorsorge + Versicherung - Handelsblatt
Pensionslasten belasten Haushalt stärker als bekannt - Regionales - Hamburg - WELT ONLINE



> - 7 Millionen Leute auf der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Job


Wie kommst du auf 7 Millionen? 
Selbst in einem Interview letztens im Deutschlandradio Kultur war "nur" von vier bis fünf Millionen die Rede.
"Es wird einfach wegdefiniert dieser hohe Berg von Arbeitslosen" - Professor für Statistik über den | Interview | Deutschlandradio Kultur
Auch die Wochenzeitung "Die Zeit" geht in einem optimistischen Beitrag "nur" von 4 Millionen aus:
Deutschland: Jede Menge Arbeit | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## davehimself (12. Juni 2011)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 7 Millionen?



1€ jobber, ALGII bezieher, welche in sinnlosen maßnahmen stecken und aufstocker werden gerne nicht dazugezählt, kosten aber genau so und haben keine arbeit von der sie leben können


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2011)

Lies dir mal die beiden von mir gebrachten Artikel zu dem Thema durch. Da wird das auch mit eingerechnet und man kommt "nur" auf 4 bis 5 Millionen Arbeitslose.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> du hast nichts konkretes genannt, außer "steuern". was genau soll den da um wieviel erhöht werden damit man das wieder reinbekommt, was sonst duch die lohnabzüge finanziert wird ?


 
Jop, Steuern eben, Luxussteuer wird es dann bei mir geben, denn ein Grundbedürfnis ist es nicht, einen Porsche Cayenne zu fahren oder den ganzen Tag Kaviar zu futtern. Und wer verschwenderisch lebt (in allen Belangen), wird noch mal extra zur Kasse gebeten.
Dann gibts bei mir auch keine albernen Subventionen mehr, die einerseits bezahlt werden und dann woanders durch höhere Beiträge reingeholt werden.
Dazu kommt natürlich auch noch eine komplette Umkrempelung des Gesundheitssystem. Auch hier muss eine Menge passieren. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass das gleiche Medikament in Dänemark 50% weniger kostet als in Deutschland.
Bei mir werden die Bürger schon ein wenig bluten und sich umstellen müssen, aber auch die Konzerne müssen sich warm anziehen, geht nicht anders.


----------



## davehimself (12. Juni 2011)

Poulton schrieb:


> Lies dir mal die beiden von mir gebrachten  Artikel zu dem Thema durch. Da wird das auch mit eingerechnet und man  kommt "nur" auf 4 bis 5 Millionen Arbeitslose.


 
glaube ich nicht. zeig mir die zahlen von allen gemeldeten beziehern der argen. wie kann es ein, dass man dann so viele algII bezieher kennen lernt in jedem ort in dem ich lebe, wenn es gerade mal 4-5 millionen sein sollen ? und es heißt "verdeckte arbeitslose" da ist sicher nicht alles drin was ich meine. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, Steuern eben, Luxussteuer wird es dann bei mir geben, denn ein Grundbedürfnis ist es nicht, einen Porsche Cayenne zu fahren oder den ganzen Tag Kaviar zu futtern. Und wer verschwenderisch lebt (in allen Belangen), wird noch mal extra zur Kasse gebeten.
> Dann gibts bei mir auch keine albernen Subventionen mehr, die einerseits bezahlt werden und dann woanders durch höhere Beiträge reingeholt werden.
> Dazu kommt natürlich auch noch eine komplette Umkrempelung des Gesundheitssystem. Auch hier muss eine Menge passieren. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass das gleiche Medikament in Dänemark 50% weniger kostet als in Deutschland.
> Bei mir werden die Bürger schon ein wenig bluten und sich umstellen müssen, aber auch die Konzerne müssen sich warm anziehen, geht nicht anders.



ist schon klar, denn wer geld hat, brauch auch nichts befürchten. wenn die luxussteuer zb. dann mal doch etwas zu viel kavier und sekt streichen sollte, gehts halt ab ins ausland.

aber abgesehen davon, glaube ich nie und nimmer das dein system funktioniert. solche imensen summen kann man nicht ohne eine starke erhöhung aller anderen steuern wieder ausgleichen. wenn die luxusgüter zu teuer sind werden sie eben aus dem ausland bestellt. die einzigen produkte welche eine sichere einnahmequelle darstellen sind dinge wie lebensmittel, wasser, strom, gas etc.. werden hier haufenweise steuern raufgeknallt, kann unterm strich der geringverdiener nicht überleben und den spitzenverdiener juckt das nach wie vor nicht ob er nun 100€ oder 300€ strom/gas bezahlt. 

werden zb. produkte aus der unterhaltungselektronik teurer, werden auch diese entweder aus dem ausland bestellt oder die masse an raubkopierern wächst um ein vielfaches im bezug auf software, filme, mp3's. so ein system hat einfach viel zu viele nebenwirkung die teilweise nichtmal kallkulierbar sind. durch steigende armut steigt auch gleichzeitig die krimminalitätsrate. das sind nicht nur die geringverdiener die dann nudeln klauen müssen, weil nach dem abschlag der stromzahlung nichts mehr übrig ist, sondern auch die topverdiener, die ihr geld vermehrt ins ausland schaffen und steuern hinterziehen. davon gibt es jetzt schon genug von.

und was man dann mit den ganzen sozialhilfebezieher machen sollen würde mich auch noch interessieren. den algII satz auf 600€ pro kopf erhöhen ?


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht.


Glauben ist was fürs Gotteshaus.



> zeig mir die zahlen von allen gemeldeten beziehern der argen.


Lies die von mir gebrachten Artikel.



> wie kann es ein, dass man dann so viele algII bezieher kennen lernt in jedem ort in dem ich lebe,


Definiere "viele alg2 bezieher" und in wievielen Orten du lebst oder schon gelebt hast. 
Hinzu kommt, dass es Gegenden mit hoher Arbeitslosigkeit gibt und Gegenden mit äusserst niedriger.



> wenn es gerade mal 4-5 millionen sein sollen ?


Kannst du dir überhaupt eine Vorstellung davon machen, wieviel 4 bis 5 Millionen Menschen schon sind?


€: Was die Diskussion um mehr oder weniger Steuern angeht: 
Zuallererst sollte man dafür sorgen, dass die Verschwendung von Geldern, wie sie jährlich durch die Bundes- und Landesrechnungshöfe sowie den Bund der Steuerzahler kritisiert werden, aufhört. Imho liegt dieser Posten jährlich auf Bundesebene bei rund 30 bis 35 Milliarden Euro. Auf Länderebene müsste man nochmal nachlesen.
Hinzu kommt unser "tolles" Steuerrecht, welches das genaue Gegenteil von einfach, klar und eindeutig ist und damit auch jede Menge Hintertürchen offen lässt.


----------



## davehimself (12. Juni 2011)

Poulton schrieb:


> Definiere "viele alg2 bezieher" und in wievielen Orten du lebst oder schon gelebt hast.
> Hinzu kommt, dass es Gegenden mit hoher Arbeitslosigkeit gibt und Gegenden mit äusserst niedriger.



berlin reinickendorf, berlin wedding, berlin friedrichshain. thüringen badberka, thüringen weimar, celle winsen, celle wietzenbruch, bayern kaufbeuren. an jeden dieser orte gab es grob geschätzt von 10 leuten die ich kennen gelernt habe 4, die entweder algI empfänger, algII empfänger waren, 1€jobber, aufstocker oder welche die in maßnahmen drin waren.

dazu kommen bekannte die quer in deutschland verteilt leben und ebenfalls öfter in einer der kategorien drin waren.



Poulton schrieb:


> Kannst du dir überhaupt eine Vorstellung davon machen, wieviel 4 bis 5 Millionen Menschen schon sind?



jop mal ganz grob gemessen an unserer bevölkerung von menschen zwischen 18 bis 65 jahren in deutschland sind das ca. 2,5%

niemals glaube ich, dass die anzahl so gering ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> das macht sich doch nur bei denen nicht bemerkbar, die "sehr gut" verdienen. wenn jemand zb. 800€ brutto hat, dann sind die paar abzüge ein witz. wie soll dieser dann noch leben können ?



Unterhalb von 800€ wirds knapp, das stimmt. Aber der Durchschnittsverdienst liegt iirc bei 2200€ (brutto) und da sind schon einige Abzüge dabei. Im Gegensatz zu Steuern werden die Sozialabgaben, gerade für Krankenkasse und Rente, ja relativ weit unten auf einen absoluten Wert gedeckelt bzw. ab einer gewissen Einkommensgrenze kann man komplett befreit werden. Trotz allem gebe ich dir recht, das eine Erhöhung der Mehrwertssteuer für Geringverdiener ein Problem wäre - deswegen bin ich ja auch für Luxussteuern, die gezielt die oberen Schichten treffen und so die soziale Ausgleichsfunktion, die bisher die lohnabhängigen Abgaben übernehmen, beibehalten. Eine Energiesteuer würde auch überproportional obere Schichten treffen, denn die meisten Luxuselemente der modernen Energiegesellschaft verbrauchen zusätzlichen Strom.
Unterm Strich profitieren Geringverdiener aber auch vom geänderten Werteverhältniss: Arbeitskraft wird, im Vergleich zu vielem anderen, deutlich billiger. D.h. wo der Mittelstand sich heute erst das Wochenendhaus und den Drittwagen zulegt, fließt das Geld in Zukunft vielleicht eher in eine Haushälterin als Luxuselement. Ehe ein Unternehmen teure Maschienen anschafft oder Mitarbeiter teuer von a nach b bringt, stellt es lieber 1-2 mehr ein. Das hebt allgemein das Lohnniveau am unteren Ende.
Sollte trotz allem ein sinken des Lebensstandard in unteren Schichten drohen, gäbe es weitere Umschichtungsmaßnahmen. Ich wäre z.B. dafür, denn ÖPNV komplett über Abgaben zu finanzieren. Davon würde der kleine Mann auf der Straße direkt profitieren, seine täglichen Pendelkosten würden auf Null sinken (wenn sie ein bißchen mitdenken, könnte es sich für viele Lohnen, das Auto ganz abzuschaffen) - aber wer bislang mit einem A8 zur Arbeit fahren musste, um klarzustellen, dass er sich mehr als einen 5er BMW leisten kann, der hat gar nichts davon 



> oder was ist mit den sozialhilfeempfängern jeglicher art ? die haben auch nichts davon, denn die haben so oder so keine abzüge. dort müsste man alle sätze stark anheben.



Das stimmt - ist aber ein Nullsummenspiel für den Staat: Man gibt den Leuten so viel mehr Geld, wie sie direkt wieder abführen müssen. Lebensstandard und die Bilanz aus Staatseinnahmen und -ausgaben bleiben gleich, nur die umlaufenden Beträge steigen leicht.





jobo schrieb:


> Die Wahl gefällt mir. Die Pirtatenpartei wird hier vielleicht oft gewählt. Bei richtigen Walen haben die aber (noch) wenig Gewicht.
> Unsere Bundesregierung wird hier und so wie es aussieht auch in der Realität abgewählt!
> Es gibt meiner Meinung nach nur drei Möglichkeiten wie wir nach der nächsten Bundestagswahl regiert werden.
> 1. Grün-Rot ( mit Joschka Fischer wäre das nicht so abwegig)



Der ist politisch in Rente und seine zwischenzeitlichen Aktivitäten für russische Ölkonzerne (bei Genosse Schröder) würden auch nicht zu den aktuellen Grünen passen - der gehörte schon immer eher zu den außenpolitischen und systemkritischen Flügeln der Partei, nicht zu den Ökos.



> 2.Rot-Grün (Mal sehen wen die SPD aufstellt...)



Sehr gute Frage. Imho niemanden gutes. Aber auf der anderen Seite: Merkel ist Geschichte, wird das aber nicht einsehen. Rösler hat fast so wenig Charakter, wie er Chancen hat. Also muss sich ein SPD-Kandidat nur gegen Özdemir/Roth/Künast durchsetzen - und das ist nicht schwer (a hat wegen dem Namen noch keine Chance, b wegen der Persönlichkeit, c scheint unzureichende Unterstützung in der Partei zu haben)




Poulton schrieb:


> Exkl. der noch kommenden Zahlungsverpflichtungen, z.B. in Form von Beamtenpensionen, welche die derzeitige Verschuldung der öffentlichen Haushalte um ein Vielfaches übersteigt.



Ich bin mal auf der sicheren Seite geblieben 
Diese Verpflichtungen sind ja auch nichts neues, derartigen kommt die Bundesregierung seit Jahrzehnten bei. In Zukunft ist ein gewisser Anstieg zu erwarten, aber wie viel das unterm Strich an neuen Krediten bedeutet, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.



> Wie kommst du auf 7 Millionen?
> Selbst in einem Interview letztens im Deutschlandradio Kultur war "nur" von vier bis fünf Millionen die Rede.



7 Millionen war meine letzte Zahl zu Personen, die ALGII oder Zuschüsse zum Lohn beziehen oder sich in Maßnahmen befinden.
3+2 Millionen halte ich für eine sehr konservative Schätzung. Zumindest hier in S-H ist es so, dass HartzIVer gleich mal in einen 1-2 monatigen Kurs gesteckt werden müssen (oder alternativ 6 Monate @1€), wenn sie ihren Antrag stellen. Weiß noch nicht (plane auch nicht, es herauszufinden), ob das bei Folgeanträgen auch so ist, aber sinnvoll wäre es. Das würde bedeuten, dass ca. 1/4 der Arbeitslosen allein durch diese Maßnahmen aus der Statistik fliegen und aus 3,3 Millionen gemeldeten 4,4 Millionen Jobsuchende werden würden. Dazu kommen die, die aus freiwilligen Stücken einen 1-2€-Job machen und diejenigen, die HartzIV bezuschussend beziehen. Und die ALG1 Empfänger. Und diejenigen, die Mietzuschüsse,... beziehen.
Vielleicht sind es nur 6 - aber es sind verdammt viele.




davehimself schrieb:


> ist schon klar, denn wer geld hat, brauch auch nichts befürchten. wenn die luxussteuer zb. dann mal doch etwas zu viel kavier und sekt streichen sollte, gehts halt ab ins ausland.



Das ist das Grundproblem aller großen Änderungen. Man müsste sie eigentlich auf EU-Ebene durchsetzen - aber es gibt da so ein nicht-ganz-kleines Land in Mitteleuropa, dass in der Vergangenheit sehr effektiv eine zunehmende Kompetenzverlagerung verhindert hat. (zugegeben: Frankreich, Italien und England waren auch nicht immer viel besser)
Allgemein wäre ich bei allen großen Änderungen dafür, dass sie gleitend über ggf. viele Jahre eingeführt werden müssen - auch wenn sich das z.B. bei Atomausstiegen nicht bewährt hat :-/



> werden zb. produkte aus der unterhaltungselektronik teurer, werden auch diese entweder aus dem ausland bestellt



Dagegen hilft Zoll



> oder die masse an raubkopierern wächst um ein vielfaches im bezug auf software, filme, mp3's.



Das wäre eigentlich gar kein Problem. Die großen Publisher liegen eh nicht in Deutschland, d.h. das Geld, dass bislang dafür ausgegeben wurde, war ein Verlust für die deutsche Volkswirtschaft. Wenn es in Zukunft eingesparrt und stattdessen z.B. in deutsche Wasserkühlungskomponeten gesteckt wird, bessert sich als die Wirtschaftslage


----------



## davehimself (12. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das stimmt - ist aber ein Nullsummenspiel für den Staat: Man gibt den Leuten so viel mehr Geld, wie sie direkt wieder abführen müssen. Lebensstandard und die Bilanz aus Staatseinnahmen und -ausgaben bleiben gleich, nur die umlaufenden Beträge steigen leicht.
> ...
> Das ist das Grundproblem aller großen Änderungen. Man müsste sie eigentlich auf EU-Ebene durchsetzen - aber es gibt da so ein nicht-ganz-kleines Land in Mitteleuropa, dass in der Vergangenheit sehr effektiv eine zunehmende Kompetenzverlagerung verhindert hat. (zugegeben: Frankreich, Italien und England waren auch nicht immer viel besser)
> Allgemein wäre ich bei allen großen Änderungen dafür, dass sie gleitend über ggf. viele Jahre eingeführt werden müssen - auch wenn sich das z.B. bei Atomausstiegen nicht bewährt hat :-/
> ...



genau das hätte ich als nächstes erwähnt. niemals wird es EU weit durchgesetzt, denn man muss bedenken, dass die leute, welche so etwas bestimmen selbst zu den topverdienern zählen und sich nur ungern ins eigene fleisch schneiden. 

und innerhalb der EU gibt es keine zollkontrollen mehr. du kannst dir sogar bedenkenlos waffen und verschreibungspflichtige medikamente aus anderen EU ländern bestellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

Es gibt keine regulären Kontrollen mehr, aber es gibt weiterhin Vorschriften (z.B. Mengenbeschränkungen) und Stichproben. Man könnte Kontrollen wieder einführen. (aber der richtige Weg ist es sicherlich nicht. Z.B. Tanktourismus ist jetzt schon extrem ausgeprägt in einigen Regionen und ließe sich praktisch quasi nicht einschränken)


----------



## Icejester (12. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alle anderen würden meine Steuererhöhungen locker schultern können, denn sie bekommen ja dann mehr Lohn, da sie von ihrem Bruttolohn deutlich weniger Abgaben haben (rechne dir mal aus, was du von deinem Bruttolohn noch überhast, wenn du keine Sozialabgaben mehr zahlen musst, das ist ein großer Unterschied zu jetzt).


 
 Als Selbständiger zahle ich (momentan) gar keine Sozialabgaben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Poulton schrieb:


> €: Was die Diskussion um mehr oder weniger Steuern angeht:
> Zuallererst sollte man dafür sorgen, dass die Verschwendung von Geldern, wie sie jährlich durch die Bundes- und Landesrechnungshöfe sowie den Bund der Steuerzahler kritisiert werden, aufhört. Imho liegt dieser Posten jährlich auf Bundesebene bei rund 30 bis 35 Milliarden Euro. Auf Länderebene müsste man nochmal nachlesen.
> Hinzu kommt unser "tolles" Steuerrecht, welches das genaue Gegenteil von einfach, klar und eindeutig ist und damit auch jede Menge Hintertürchen offen lässt.



Deswegen hab ich ja auch gesagt, dass alle Subventionen entsorgt werden, bekommt niemand etwas, kann auch keiner meckern, dass der andere mehr bekommt als er selbst.
Und damit sind eben auch diese Löcher gemeint, die Unternehmen, Wohlhabende, Straßenkünstler, Grünen Wähler () und sonst wer nutzt.
Leute wie Michael Schumacher werden dann auch weiterhin in Deutschland ihre Steuern zahlen, egal wo sie leben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Als Selbständiger zahle ich (momentan) gar keine Sozialabgaben.



Ich bin leitender Angestellter und zahle überall den Höchstsatz. 
Aber ein paar Kollegen zahlen auch den Höchstsatz, bekommen aber nicht so viel Geld wie ich, weil es halt eine Grenze gibt, die, egal wie viel man dann verdient, nicht überschritten wird. Ich persönlich finde das eigentlich ungerecht, das es ja die Großverdiener bevorzugt.
Schaffe ich aber den ganzen Unsinn ab, werden alle gleich behandelt. Man zahlt nur noch die Lohnsteuer (die dann natürlich neu festgelegt wird).
In Sachen Steuren und Steuerbefreiungen würde ich halt eine Menge ändern. Natürlich hab ich kein Konzept entwickelt, wie das genau ablaufen wird (und durchsetzbar ist das eh nicht, wegen der Rentner, da geht halt keine Partei ran), aber letztendlich kann man das Sozialsystem auf Dauer nicht mehr finanzieren. Der demographische Wandel wird dafür sorgen, dass das jetzige System zusammenbrechen wird und dann gibts kein neues System, weil sich ja nie einer was getraut hat.


----------



## Icejester (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leute wie Michael Schumacher werden dann auch weiterhin in Deutschland ihre Steuern zahlen, egal wo sie leben.



Wie das? Dazu kannst Du doch keinen zwingen, wenn er hier nicht wohnt. Und zur Not nimmt er halt eine andere Staatsbürgerschaft an.



> Ich bin leitender Angestellter und zahle überall den Höchstsatz.
> Aber ein paar Kollegen zahlen auch den Höchstsatz, bekommen aber nicht so viel Geld wie ich, weil es halt eine Grenze gibt, die, egal wie viel man dann verdient, nicht überschritten wird. Ich persönlich finde das eigentlich ungerecht, das es ja die Großverdiener bevorzugt.



Wieso bevorzugt das Großverdiener? Es ist zwar richtig, daß es eine Bemessungsgrenze für die Abgaben gibt, aber wer darüber liegt, bekommt am Ende ja auch nicht mehr raus. Rente wie Arbeitslosengeld sind ja genauso bei einem Maximalbetrag gedeckelt. Wer darüber liegt, sollte halt ganz dringend in die private Altersvorsorge investieren, wenn er nach Rentenbeginn seinen Lebensstandard halten will.



> Natürlich hab ich kein Konzept entwickelt, wie das genau ablaufen wird (und durchsetzbar ist das eh nicht, wegen der Rentner, da geht halt keine Partei ran), aber letztendlich kann man das Sozialsystem auf Dauer nicht mehr finanzieren. Der demographische Wandel wird dafür sorgen, dass das jetzige System zusammenbrechen wird und dann gibts kein neues System, weil sich ja nie einer was getraut hat.


 
Anfänge sind da ja geschaffen. Oder was meinst Du, welchen Zweck das Alterseinkünftegesetz hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wie das? Dazu kannst Du doch keinen zwingen, wenn er hier nicht wohnt. Und zur Not nimmt er halt eine andere Staatsbürgerschaft an.



jop, dann kann er eine andere Staatsbürgerschaft annehmen, das steht ihm frei, solange er aber deutscher ist, zahlt er in Deutschland Steuern, das gilt für alle, die ihrer Tätigkeit auch von Deutschland aus nachgehen können und bei Schumacher trifft das ja zu.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wieso bevorzugt das Großverdiener? Es ist zwar richtig, daß es eine Bemessungsgrenze für die Abgaben gibt, aber wer darüber liegt, bekommt am Ende ja auch nicht mehr raus. Rente wie Arbeitslosengeld sind ja genauso bei einem Maximalbetrag gedeckelt. Wer darüber liegt, sollte halt ganz dringend in die private Altersvorsorge investieren, wenn er nach Rentenbeginn seinen Lebensstandard halten will.



Er hat aber mehr Geld über um z.B. mehr privat zu investieren und dadurch bekommt er anschließend als Rentner mehr Geld.



Icejester schrieb:


> Anfänge sind da ja geschaffen. Oder was meinst Du, welchen Zweck das Alterseinkünftegesetz hat?



Jop, das Gesetz kenne ich, man muss 50% Steuern auf die Rente zahlen, also auf das, was eh schon versteuert wurde.


----------



## Icejester (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, das Gesetz kenne ich, man muss 50% Steuern auf die Rente zahlen, also auf das, was eh schon versteuert wurde.


 
Das stimmt nicht. Wie kommst Du auf 50% Steuern auf die Rente?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Stand im Link.


----------



## Icejester (13. Juni 2011)

Welcher Link?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Achja, kein Link, hatte selbst nachgeguckt.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich kein Konzept entwickelt, wie das genau ablaufen wird (und durchsetzbar ist das eh nicht, wegen der Rentner, da geht halt keine Partei ran), aber letztendlich kann man das Sozialsystem auf Dauer nicht mehr finanzieren.


 Das Sozialsystem liese sich durchaus finanzieren, würde man auch mal etwas gegen diese überbordernde Wohlfahrtsbürokratie und -industrie machen. Im Monatsheft eigentümlich frei gibt es darüber einen interessanten Artikel, wieviel Geld in diesem System versickert, ohne das es an den Empfänger kommt: Umverteilung: Das soziale Mammut - Henning Lindhoff - eigentümlich frei


€: Kommando zurück: Ich sehe gerade, dass er da die ganzen anderen Budgets wie GVK, etc. mit reingemischt hat.


----------



## Freeak (17. Juni 2011)

[X] Die Linke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2011)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Sozialsystem liese sich durchaus finanzieren, würde man auch mal etwas gegen diese überbordernde Wohlfahrtsbürokratie und -industrie machen. Im Monatsheft eigentümlich frei gibt es darüber einen interessanten Artikel, wieviel Geld in diesem System versickert, ohne das es an den Empfänger kommt: Umverteilung: Das soziale Mammut - Henning Lindhoff - eigentümlich frei
> 
> 
> €: Kommando zurück: Ich sehe gerade, dass er da die ganzen anderen Budgets wie GVK, etc. mit reingemischt hat.


 
Selbst wenn keine Verwechslung vorliegen würde:
Volkswirtschaftlich müsste man sich erstmal angucken, wo das Geld stattdessen landet, das nicht bei den Bedürftigen ankommt, ehe man von Kürzungspotential spricht. Denn es fließen zwar z.B. risiege Summen in irgendwelche sinnlosen Maßnahmen lächerlicher Unternehmen, die sich auf HartzIV-Zwangskurse spezialisiert haben, aber das sind umgekehrt natürlich auch ausschließlich auf Personal basierende Aktionen. Verhindert man, dass die sich ne goldene Nase verdienen, spart man zwar Kosten ein - hat aber auch eine Ladung neuer Arbeitslose direkt zu finanzieren und man hat eine Angebotslücke bei den Zwangsmaßnahmen. Deren komplette Abschaffung wiederum ist politisch schwer durchzusetzen, denn zu viele Wähler haben ein größeres Problem damit, dass jemand von "ihrem Geld" "faul zu Hause sitzen kann" (d.h. nach Jobs recherchiert, Bewerbungen schreibt, irgendwie versucht, mit HartzIV über die Runden zu kommen, wenn er schon länger drauf angewiesen ist), als damit, dass jemand von wesentlich-mehr-von-ihrem-Geld nen Scheiß Tag hat, der niemandem was nützt.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Juni 2011)

Enthaltung

Warum? Sagt mir eine Partei, die ihre Wahlversprechen hält. Egal wen man wählt, für den gemeinen Arbeiter mit normalem Lohn (ca 1400€ Netto) wird es immer schlimmer. Nein danke, da kann ich mir lieber am Wahlsonntag mit Schwarzarbeit was dazuverdienen um meiner Familie was gutes zu tun.
Denkt was ihr wollt, das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

Für all diejenigen, die das Wahlergebniss interpretieren wollen, ein Hinweis:
Während der Laufzeit dieser Wahl wurden von einer permanent dem Forum verwiesene Person, die unter anderem durch rechten Aktivismus aufgefallen ist, 27 (!) Zweitaccounts entdeckt (Dunkelziffer nicht ausgeschlossen) und in mehreren Fällen kam es zeitnah zur Erstellung eines derartigen Accounts zur Abgabe einer weiteren "sonstiges" Stimme. Es ist moderativ nicht nachvollziehbar, ob beziehungsweise in welchem Umfange diese Wahl gezielt manipuliert wurde, in einer anderen Umfrage hat die betreffende Person jedoch ihre (erneute) Abstimmung öffentlich gemacht.
Es kann definitiv nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass die extrem hohe Zahl von Stimmen für "sonstiges" auf das Konto dieser einzelnen Persönlichkeit geht. Das durchschnittliche Verhältniss aus Stimmen für die namentlich genannten Parteien (seit Q3/09) würde bei den 48 Stimmabgaben für die namentlich genannten Parteien, die es diesen Monat gab, 2,7 Stimmen für "sonstige" erwarten lassen.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Unglaublich! Wer macht sowas?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

Den bürgerlichen Namen wissen wir auch nicht (aber Wohnort, E-Mail, Rechner, HW-Bot-Einträge,...  ), die Nicknames solltest du schnell herausfinden, wenn du dir hier im WPW nach Posts gucken, die zwar von unterschiedlichen Accounts stammen, aber identisch argumentieren und deren Ersteller gesperrt wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den bürgerlichen Namen wissen wir auch nicht (aber Wohnort, E-Mail, Rechner, HW-Bot-Einträge,...  )



Das kann man bestimmt mit Facebook und Google verknüpfen und dann ein Bild des Users posten.
Oder eine Party auf seinem Namen bei Facebook öffentlich ankündigen.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die Nicknames solltest du schnell herausfinden, wenn du dir hier im WPW nach Posts gucken, die zwar von unterschiedlichen Accounts stammen, aber identisch argumentieren und deren Ersteller gesperrt wurden.



Das ist mir jetzt zu aufwändig das nachzuvollziehen. 

Wie willst du das jetzt für zukünftige Umfragen handhaben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

Auch für zukünftige Umfragen gibt es kein Kraut dagegen. Die einzige technische Möglichkeit wäre die öffentliche Wahl. Dann könnte man nachvollziehen, wer teilgenommen hat und ich könnte zum Schluss die Stimmen gesperrter Accounts abziehen. Aber den (nicht-)Äußerungen hier im Thread zu Folge hätte die öffentliche Wahl schwerwiegendere Auswirkungen auf das Ergebniss, als etwaige Störenfreide. Für die Zukunft bleibt also nur zu hoffen, dass die nicht alzu oft auftreten.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren was so ein User davon hat so viele Accounts zu erstellen.
Das ist irre viel Arbeit denke ich mal und er brauch dann ja auch unzählige Email Adressen oder nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren, was sich die Leute dabei denken. Und ja: Wir haben diverse Schutzmechanismen, die den Aufwand weiter steigern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, was sich die Leute dabei denken. Und ja: Wir haben diverse Schutzmechanismen, die den Aufwand weiter steigern.


 
Du kannst die Anmeldung automatisieren, das machen Bots ja auch und dann ist das relativ einfach.
Nicht dass ich das mal ausprobiert hätte.... 
.. und ist auch nicht wirklich ein Thema.
Meiner Meinung nach kannst du den Thread hier dicht machen, lohnt sich einfach nicht mehr, da die Umfrage eh dicht ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

Der Thread ist für die nächsten zwei Monate der einzige zum allgemeinen Wahlverhalten - der bleibt erstmal auf.

Und Anmeldevorgänge kann man theoretisch automatisieren, ja. Aber gerade wegen der Bots machen wir das nicht gerade einfach. Ich bezweifle, dass gewisse Spamer mehr Ahnung von automatisierter Anmeldung haben, als Leute, die letztlich ihr Geld damit verdienen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass gewisse Spamer mehr Ahnung von automatisierter Anmeldung haben, als Leute, die letztlich ihr Geld damit verdienen.


 
Darauf würde ich nicht wetten. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Parteienthread aus?
Also jeder gängige Partei bekommen ihren eigenen Thread, in dem man dann über diese Partei diskutieren kann. Da muss man diesen hier nicht missbrauchen.
Oder wird das zu sehr geflamme sen?


----------



## Rolk (4. Juli 2011)

Führt beim nächsten mal doch einfach die NPD als separate Partei auf. Die Stimmen kann man dann getrost streichen, weil wir wissen ja wo die herkommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

Hängt von der Partei ab.
NPD: definitiv viel Flame
die Linke: Fast noch schlimmer.
SPD: Interessiert relativ wenige.
FDP niemanden.

Bei den Grünen würde ich auch damit rechnen, denn egal ob Berlin, Kernenergie, Integration, Erweiterung der Demokratie, Frauenförderung, Gleichberechtigung, Einwanderung, Klimawandel, Verkehrspolitik - wann immer man ein Thema anspricht, zu dem die Grünen die Klappe nicht halten können, tauchen Flamer auf. (und das waren jetzt nur die ersten zwei Seiten und unter Ausklammerung von z.T. einer ganzen Reihe Threads mit ähnlichem oder gleichen Inhalt)

Fazit: 
Du kannst es ja mal mit einem Thread über die Union versuchen, wenn du willst. Die haben wir bislang nur im Rahmen des Regierungsthreads - sonst sind wir gut versorgt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

Ich überlege mir mal was, wie man vielleicht einen Parteien Diskussionsthread aufziehen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

Auf ein neues:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ommunity-bundestagswahl-quartal-3-2011-a.html


----------

